# Circuitos Integrados codificadores



## juanmaa92 (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola, 
Tengo que hacer un informe acerca de codificadores, en el que tengo que incluir numeros de integrados, y 3 aplicaciones que se les pueden dar a cada uno de estos...
el problema que estos integrados solo pueden ser 40XX o 45XX, CMOS..y los unicos que encontre fueron estos:
CD4014: Codificador de 10 a 4 BCD con prioridad
CD4532: Codificador de 8 bits con prioridad

Asi que si alguien conoce algun otro, sera bienvenido, y si pueden darme alguna idea de posibles aplicaciones en circuitos, que no deben ser demasiado complejas, pero tampoco demasiado simples ...

Gracias


----------



## juanmaa92 (Ago 4, 2010)

nadie que me pueda dar una mano?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ago 5, 2010)

Pues la principal aplicacion es la de decodificar la accion de un teclado, en adc's, etc


----------



## juanmaa92 (Ago 7, 2010)

Gracias por responder, aunque no entiendo muy bien el circuito que pusiste.
Los dos integrados uqe tengo son para pasar de 10 u 8 bits a Binario / BCD , no entiendo como funcionaria eso que pusiste.

Si alguien conoce algun otro CMOS codificador se lo agradeceria..


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ago 16, 2010)

Ah el circuito que esta ahi es un adc por comparadadores y ahi tiene un codificador de prioridad


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

No conozco mas codificadores CMOS, están los mismos en TTL 
En realidad no es que se usen mucho.
Nadie lo va a usar en un teclado; se usa uno matricial. Y menos aún para hacer un ADC.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola juanmaa92

De verdad no hay muchos codificadores de la serie que pretendes encontrar. Sin embargo entra a este enlace y busca por descripción: Encoder Digital. Podrías escoger los que fueran de tecnología CMOS.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Salen 5 páginas pero no todos son de la serie que buscas.

Del CD4532 te adjunto un circuito que encontré por aquí, fue, originalmente desarrollado por lovecom45(Miembro del Foro), yo lo tomé y mejoré agregándole un CD4532 para mostrar en un Display de 7 Segmentos el Nivel de agua en un contenedor.
Le falta el mecanismo para, de acuerdo al nivel de agua, el voltaje vaya subiendo hacia la entrada del circuito.
Este circuito podríamos llamarlo “Convertidor análogo a Digital”.
Claro que este circuito es perfectible. Por ejemplo: se pueden remplazar todos los Amp. Oper. Y la circuiteria relacionada, por un LM3914 u otro de la misma función.
Espero te sirva de ejemplo de aplicación y encuentres más IC’s de los que buscas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

